# My lips hurt real bad!!



## MelodyAngel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey there!

I have a big problem...

For some weird reason I recently got incredibly itchy, peeling lips, almost like eczema on them. I've tried about every lip balm out there...Carmex, Blistex, Burt's Bees, Aquaphor, Chapstick, Vaseline...and nothing helps! The skin around my mouth is also itchy, red, peeling, and swollen. I look like I have a giant red clown mouth. I'm kinda freaking out, because I've had chapped, dry lips before, but nothing like this! Any ideas? I need help!!


----------



## Asela88 (Apr 20, 2009)

you should def make an appt to a dermatologist ASAP..a year ago i got my upper lip waxed and I got a rash where she waxed the next day..it was horrible and looked very egzema like..my dermatologist gave me a cream and it went away in like 4 days.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 20, 2009)

I have eczema on my lips and I rarely get outbreaky things but my dermatologist gave me an ointmenty thing for when I do and it clears it up in a couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So definitely make an appointment with one. I tried sooo many random balms and nothing helped:C


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 20, 2009)

until u see ur derm try some benadryl


----------



## alka1 (Apr 20, 2009)

normal lip balms tend to be waxy and oily. they don't provide any moisture to the skin. when you apply them to dry lips, you often end up with dry lips that are oily and waxy.

in order to provide hydration, you need a bland skin cream. One that doesn't contain chemical exfoliants, fragrance, or sunscreen. Cetaphil Cream is my favorite - some other good ones: Eucerin original moisturizing creme, Complex 15, Cerave cream.

apply a thin coat of the skin cream to the lips. the blend of water and emollients will hydrate the skin. the second step is to seal it with a waxy, emollient lip balm. This will seal in the cream and prevent moisture loss. My favorite lip balm is Aquaphor, although you could also use Vaseline, Blistex, or Chapstick.

if that doesn't help the dryness, it could be a different skin condition and you should definitely see a derm.

also- depending on your facial skin care regimen - certain products that come into contact with the lips might cause a negative reaction,.


----------



## User38 (Apr 20, 2009)

see a doctor asap.. it might be a rash, an allergy or even an infection.  I remember my sister had a cold which turned into a total irritation and infection of her mouth.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 20, 2009)

This happens to me when my allergies act up.  Are you allergic to anything?


----------



## MelodyAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies! I am still suffering...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have a dermatologist...hell, I don't even have a regular doctor right now. I will have to find one quickly I guess. I'm just not a doctor person...I never go.

I don't have any allergies at all that I'm aware of...no health issues at all. Oddly enough, as HerGreyness mentioned, I did just get over a cold...maybe that has something to do with it. 

Right now, I'm holding an ice pack on my lips for a few and then applying vaseline...and that is helping a little. This really sucks. I feel like crying...


----------



## kittykit (Apr 21, 2009)

It sounds like an allergy reaction to me. Sometimes we're unaware of what we're actually allergic to. Go to see the doctor and get it checked before it's getting worse.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 26, 2009)

Something similar is happening to me at the mo. I know what caused it though - a face cream. My lips feel really tight at the mo, though the worse of the peeling has gone. I ended up pulling the skin off with my tweezers! I can't wear lipstick at the mo becuase it shows up the lines in the skin, so lipgloss only, but am keeping my lips bare until they heal.

I've smothered vit e oil over them, carmex, shea butter and vaseline aswell as drunk loads of water to keep my skin hydrated. I find the balms just 'sit' on top of my lips and aren't actually tackling the problem though. I still wake up with my lips feeling tight and crepey in the morning so it's time to see what the doc can recommend. When I touch them now, they feel smooth but it's a weird kinda smooth - I can't explain it.

I'm going to my doctor tomorrow to get something. Hope your lips heal soon.


----------

